# storing food and growing it



## dirk42 (Mar 30, 2015)

As I am living in Thailand I believe the food storage thing is a little bit different from other places. 

Even though, as I still live around bangkok, I have started a little stocking of food. Though once we move to the north, I believe most of the food we can grow. The soil here is very fertile and food grows the whole year round. Every time we go to our land in the north, we can pick food, even without proper preparation of the land. 

Still there is some season influence. So still thinking of preserving some food so the seasonal food can be eaten whole year round.

Anybody experiencing growing food land that can grow stuff whole year around?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Everywhere can grow food year round. We raise cattle, chickens, bees, etc, while during the winter we grow plants indoors or in greenhouses if we want. Our property is covered with deer, moose, grouse, etc, and during the winter these would easily give us all the food we could want.

Food storage though, is an entirely different issue than food production. There are MANY things that could happen that make food storage important. Just a few examples are hurricanes or other severe storms, flooding, drought, wildfires, global climate events (ie; the year without a summer), volcanic events. And on and on and on.

While many of us are living in areas where food is abundant _now_, we shouldn't loose sight of the fact that this may not always be the case (especially in the short to medium term of an emergency situation).

Putting aside the potential consequences of a mass exodus from the cities, swarming like ants over the countryside, consuming everything in their path


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

While your wife's family might have a larger home it is possible that your new place will wind up being their bug-out-location. Having some food set aside for a sudden influx would seem prudent. If you have to bug out to their home having nonperishable food might be very appreciated. 

There are numerous items that you can't grow. Often, simple things like salt can be hard to come up with.


----------



## dirk42 (Mar 30, 2015)

Last weekend started to stock a little. Went to the supermarket to check for stuff that would last long. Not that easy to find interesting things. And indeed should only buy things that we would like to eat. Also labeled it properly:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8-c2wr6tTWsaGRtM1dpcVA1b3FMM2ZHTVc1cWtEd3lsSng0/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8-c2wr6tTWscG9iaWhsODkwd3VkNmhCNnFNSmRnUEpjcXIw/view?usp=sharing


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Our growing seasons are a bit longer but we have to use a green house for anything late Fall to early Spring. right now Rain has put us behind with Spring crops being put in. Our potatoes went in on schedule but Onions and others are waiting for our garden to not be a mud pit. One thing you need to keep in mind is knowing when to plant. Locals can help with that. It is like Potatoes. THe planting time changes as you move north or south.


----------

